# Market Pfresh order



## Tacopie (Mar 1, 2022)

Why are some things on the store generated order and somethings are not? Carrots, clementines, onions……. If we don’t order them, they will never come. Other stuff like salad and berries come automatic.
I actually remember when It was transitioning into the auto ordering and when I  was ordering a little box would come up to make auto order. I did check it for a few but then I Wasn’t sure if I was supposed to so I stopped.
Is there anyway to start the produce items to be on the SGO? Yes the items are located and have correct count needed.
Thank you!


----------



## MrGSTLman (Mar 3, 2022)

Bananas, berries, and random weighted meats usually have to be ordered manually.  Or at least that's what my Food and Bev Coordinator said to me.  What will help you is making sure your on hands for produce ordered items are accurate, as that would generate replenishment.  You can change onhands in the food order screen on myDay.


----------

